# Indian Visa for Newborn. Parents Have PR



## loverj24 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

My sister lives in Sydney and has a PR. She was recently blessed with a baby girl  and gave birth to her in Sydney. She has applied for the baby's passport and its supposed to arrive by June end. She plans to visit India in July along with the baby.
Please could someone help on what Visa is required so that the baby can enter India.

Thanks a Lot.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Not sure I understand the question, If the parents are Indian she'll have Indian Citizenship by birth surely? No visa required if you hold a passport for the country.

In regards to the Australian visa, as the baby was born in Australia she will be issued with the same visa as her parents. They need to inform the DIBP of the birth with form 1022 and supply a copy of the passport and birth certifcate


----------



## loverj24 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Adam,

Thanks For your reply. 

The father has an Australian Citizenship and the Mother holds a PR and both are from India.
In this case which Visa should be applied for the baby.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

loverj24 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> Thanks For your reply.
> 
> ...


Will the baby be travelling on an Indian passport, or an Australian passport?

If Indian - I presume that there won't be any issues to enter India. However you'll then need a valid visa for the baby to come back to Australia.

If Australian - the baby won't have any problems entering or exiting Australia, however will presumably need a visa to enter India. If that is the case, we can't help you as this is a forum for visas to Australia, not visas to any other country.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

So you want to know what Indian visa is required? I think you'd need to check with India's immigration. Since this forum is for people seeking Australian immigration, you probably won't get many (if any) people knowing the answer.


----------



## loverj24 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks the baby will be Travelling on an Australian Passport.
Another thing, is it possible to pay the priority processing fee for a new passport after the application has been lodged.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Okay you'll have to make the appropriate inquiries about a visa to enter India with Indian migration then. I highly, highly doubt that anyone on this forum would be able to help you as we are all concerned about visas TO Australia. 

In regards to the passport processing fee, I doubt that you would be able to pay the priority fee after the application has been submitted.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

As you mentioned that Baby is travelling on Australian passport and travelling to India next month, Baby need to apply for Indian Tourist Visa. Once she is back in Australia, you should apply for OCI for baby. This takes 4-5 months for processing and is life long visa for India. 

India don't allow Dual citizenship, so baby can not have both Indian and Australian Passports.


----------

